# Man who fell from Springfield Marriott snowflake decoration not forced to pull stunt



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Police: Man who fell from Springfield Marriott snowflake decoration not forced to pull stunt | masslive.com

SPRINGFIELD - Police have determined the man who fell 10 stories Saturday night after clinging to a Christmas decoration fixed to the Marriott Hotel was not forced to pull the stunt.

The man was alive and conscious after the fall. He was taken to Baystate Medical Center by ambulance with serious injuries.

Police did not release his name Sunday and did not know his condition.

"Our main concern was there wasn't a crime committed," Springfield Police Lt. Alberto Ayala said. "There was no foul play."

Hotel employees originally reported at about 9 p.m. that a trespasser was on the roof, police said.

The man plummeted 70 feet from the 16th floor to a ledge on the sixth floor after attempting to climb on one of the Christmas decorations.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Man who fell from Springfield Marriott snowflake decoration not forced to pull st*

Glad that got cleared up


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Man who fell from Springfield Marriott snowflake decoration not forced to pull st*

Is it me or does it look like they need more assistance with lowering him ten feet?


----------

